# Software > Linux >  Εκτυπωτης και modem

## [email protected]

Δεν βρισκω drivers για τον εκτυπωτη μου(hp deskjet5550) και για το μοντεμ (crypto usb ta12 ::  για το linux.Εχοντας καποιον driver gia ιΜac/Win200/MacOs μπορω να φτιαξω(ή καποιος αλλος )driver για το Linux;Aν οχι υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να τα λειτουργησω μεσα απο το Linux;

----------


## [email protected]

Μετα απο ψαξιμο βρηκα μονο για τον εκτυπωτη το αρχειο hpijs-1.5.tar.gz το οποιο αποθηκευητκε στο e:\tmp το "βλεπω" μεσα απο το linux αφου εγινε mount στο /fat-various το partition που το περιεχει.Μετα απο αυτο μπηκα στο linux σαν root και εκανα τα εξης(οδηγιες απο τo url ths hp):
*#cd /fat-various/tmp
#tar xzvf hpijs-1.5.tar.gz
#cd hpijs-1.5
#./configure
#make
#make install*
Μετα κανω verify οτι η εγκατασταση εγινε σωστα με την εντολη 
*#hpijs -h*
και βγαινει το σωστο μηνυμα.Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω.
*Ερωτηση*:τα αρχεια εγκατασταθηκαν εκει που επρεπε ή μεσα στο /fat-various/tmp;

Συνεχιζουμε με τις οδηγιες:
Αφου συνδεσουμε τον εκτυπωτη......κανουμε τα εξης:
-after"su"ing to root restart CUPS
*#killall -HUP cupsd*
Και μου πεταει μηνυμα οτι το προγραμμα δεν τρεχει και γι'αυτο δεν τερματιστηκε
-Go to http://localhost:631
Σε αυτο το σημειο δεν μπορει να συνδεθει;Εκανα κατι λαθος;
Για να απεγκατατησω ολα τα αρχεια και να το κανω απο την αρχη τι πρεπρι να κανω;



*ΥΓ.Ερωτηση2*:Αν καποιος εχει τον χρονο,μπορει να μου εξηγησει τι κανει καθεμια απο τις παραπανω εντολες;
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## Achille

Τι διανομή έχεις δεν μας είπες.
Πιθανότατα να πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις το CUPS.

----------


## Renos

Ο εκτυπωτης σου μηπως ειναι USB?
Αν ειναι, δες πρωτα αν εχεις προβλημα με την USB την θυρα σου πριν προσπαθησεις να εγκαταστησεις τον εκτυπωτη σου. Επιπλεον, μπορεις να δεις το compatibility list του GhostScript για να δεις αν ειναι ο εκτυπωτης σου εκει μεσα και να δεις παο που θα βρεις το φιλτρο που χρειαζεσαι για να δουλεψει.

----------


## bchris

Πιστευω οτι δεν ετρεχε ο cupsd (CUPS daemon) kai γι'αυτο
να σου λεει οτι δεν μπορει να τον σταματησει  ::  

Αν τρεχεις redhat, δοκιμασε τα ε3ης:
τρεξε redhat-switch-printers και επελεξε CUPS printing system (η καπως ετσι)
μετα service cupd start η /etc/init.d/cups start

Αν εχεις αλλο distro, τοτε δοκιμασε:
/etc/init.d/lpd stop
/etc/init.d/cups start

Ολα αυτα βεβαια αφου εχεις κανει κι αυτα που ειπανε ο Renos kai o Achille.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Η εκδοση ειναι Slackware9.0.Usb ειναι η θυρα που συνδεεται ο εκτυπωτης.
Το CUPS τι ειναι;Πως θα δω αν η θηρα ειναι οκ;Compatibility list του Ghostscript...?Tι ειναι?Λιγο πιο αναλυτια αν μπορειτε γιατι ειμαι newbie.Πως θα απεγκαταστησω τα packages που εβαλε;
Το αρχειο init.d δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## m0bius

Νομίζω πως ο cupsd τρέχει από το /etc/rc.d/rc.cupsd. Εάν θες να τρέχει στο boot τότε απλά πρέπει να του βάλεις execution bit:


```
shell> chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.cupsd
```

Έχε υπόψην σου ότι στο Slackware όλα τα boot scripts είναι στο /etc/rc.d. Στο 9.1 τουλάχιστον υπάρχει το rc.cupsd οπότε μάλλον θα υπάρχει και στο 9.0. Αφού το κάνεις executable για να το τρέξεις manually γράφεις /etc/rc.d/rc.cupsd start

Πάντως για να δείς τα ports που έχεις ανοικτά αρκεί μια:



```
shell> netstat -a
```

Ααα.. Edited:

Για να αφαιρέσεις οποιοδήποτε package από το slackware χρησιμοποίησε το *pkgtool*
Αυτά  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Σ'ευχαριστω.Δοκιμαζω και επανερχομαι.Α και μια ακομη ερωτηση:τι διαφορα εχει το debian απο το slackare;

----------


## m0bius

Υπάρχει ένα linux. Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν τα λεγόμενα distributions. Πρακτικά αυτό που διακρίνει το ένα από το άλλο είναι τα παρεχόμενα πακέτα, το packaging system, ο τρόπος ρύθμισεων (που βρίσκονται και πως αλλάζουν), το παρεχόμενο support και οι πέρα από τις default ρυθμίσεις που έχουν ως σκοπό την διευκόλυνση (?) του τελικού χρήστη. Π.χ. η redhat είναι γνωστή για τα kernel patches της τα οποία είναι στα unofficial patches του πυρήνα και τα οποία τα βάζει στα distributions της για να παρέχουν στον χρήστη περισσότερα, καθώς και για το support της.

Θεωρητικά το Slackware και το Debian αποτελούν από τα πιο hard core linux - *nixes σε αντίθεση με άλλα distributions. To debian κατ' εμέ υπερέχει τρομερά πολύ στο packaging system που χρησιμοποιεί σε αντίθεση με το Slackware που μπορείς να πεις ότι δεν έχει καθόλου  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Τι διανομή έχεις δεν μας είπες.
> Πιθανότατα να πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις το CUPS.


Δεν βρσκω πουθενα το CUPS στον υπολογιστη μου.Που μπορω να το βρω και να το εγκαταστησω;

----------


## m0bius

Είτε θα πάρεις το tarball από το cd του Slackware από όπου έκανες την εγκατάσταση (θα είναι σε κάποιο subdirectory του slakware) είτε θα το κατεβάσεις online από το site του slackware (http://www.slackware.com - Get Slack). 

Μόλις έχεις το πακέτο κάνε σαν root:



```
shell> installpkg cupsd-xx.xx.tgz
```

----------


## jimis

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχεις ήδη εγκατεστημένο το CUPS. Για να το διαπιστώσεις: 
ls /var/log/packages/ | grep cups
Αν βρει κάτι προχώρα. 

Στο slackware όλα θέλουν ρύθμιση. Για να αρχίζει ο cupsd στο boot γίνε root (su) και κάνε 
chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.cups

Μετά από reboot άνοιξε ένα browser και μπες στη διεύθυνση 
http://localhost:631/

Εκεί θα βρεις ένα ωραίο περιβάλλον για να σετάρεις τον εκτυπωτή σου.

----------


## [email protected]

Προσπαθησα να μπω στο localhost:631 αλλα δεν εμπαινε.δεν εχω το cups εγκατεστημενο.Το κατεβασα,το κανω install και βλεπουμε.Τι διαφορα εχει το pkgtool απο το installpkg?

----------


## jimis

Νομίζω το pkgtool χρησιμοποιεί το installpkg. Χρησιμοποίησε το δεύτερο πάνω στο πακέτο που κατέβασες για να ξεμπερδεύεις.

----------


## m0bius

Το *pkgtool* σου δείχνει ποιά πακέτα έχεις εγκατεστημένα και μπορείς να κάνεις αφαίρεση αυτών από το installation σου καθώς να δείς και πληροφορίες για το τί έχει εγκαταστήσει που.

Το *installpkg* είναι για την εγκατάσταση νέου πακέτου στο σύστημα, ανανεώνοντας τα logs ώστε άν θελήσεις αργότερα να το αφαιρέσεις από το pkgtool 

Το *upgradepkg* είναι για την αναβάθμιση κάποιου πακέτου με νεώτερη έκδοσή του. Έχε υπόψην σου ότι πιθανότατα προτού κάνεις κάποιο upgrade να χρειαστεί να κλείσεις τυχόν services manually.

----------


## [email protected]

Τον εκτυπωτη τελικα τον καταφερα.Δεν ηθελε να συνδεθω σαν http://localhost:631 αλλα http://localhost:631/admin.εκτελωντας το netstat -a δε επρεπε να βλεπω οτι η 631 ειναι ανοιχτη;anyway,τωρα προσπαθωνα εγκαταστησω το μοντεμ(isdn εξωτερικο)Ειναι της μορφης xxx.ta.gr.Ακολουθωντας της οδηγιες μου βγαινουν ενα σωρο λαθη απο τα scripts και γινονται dsiabled τα packages.Δεν φαινεται να ειναι εγκατεστημενο πουθενα.Κοιταξα στο /var/log/packages αλλα δεν υπαρχει.Καμια ιδεα;

----------

